# Disable LED Power Indicator/Power Saver



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I've noticed that when the phone reaches 15% or lower, the Power Saver prompt comes up and the LED light blinks until the phone is dead. I went into Display Settings and there's no option to disable it?

I would really like to disable the power saver notification and the blinking LED but most importantly the blinking LED as I feel that it's a waste of battery.


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

LED lights use almost no battery unless there is something HTC did wrong. You should not be able to notice a difference with the light.on or not.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

